# Pets in RoM



## Lev3lr (4. Juli 2010)

Wie geht das mit den neuen Pets in Runes of Magic? wie bekommt man sie?
Ich weiß folgendes:
-man muss auf die Miller Ranch
-den Kerl mit dem Esel anlabern
-sich das anhören (hab ich gemacht)
-den Baumstamm anklicken
-Gegner kommt ( bei mir lvl 50 Wolf mit nur 2.8k life)
-Gegner getötet
-Cavia kam
-ich habe Fallen gelegt
-Cavia ist dran vorbeigelaufen

Was muss ich anders machen?


----------



## Kevin Forster (4. Juli 2010)

[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]*1. Wie komme ich an einen Begleiter?*
- Du musst nach Logar und den NPC [Matt Sorrun] finden.
- Kaufe dir dort einige Jägerfallen ca. 10 (8.000Gold das Stück).
- Nun musst du einige Monster besiegen bis ein [Cavia] herrauskommt.
- Das Cavia läuft fröhlich herum, platziere mehrere Fallen um das Cavia herum und treibe es in eine hinein, indem du dich hinter das Cavia stellst. (Wenn du dahinter steht läuft es nach vorne)
- Wenn das Cavia in der Falle sitzt kannst du mit ihm reden.
- Du bekommst ein Begleiter Ei.
- Öffne das Begleiter Fenster (Tatzenbutton in der linken oberen Hälfte des Bildschirms) und platziere das Ei in einem Brutplatz (reinziehen).
- Nun hast du einen Begleiter.

*2.Wie kriege ich den dritten Brutplatz?*
- Man bekommt den dritten Brutplatz, sowie Sonderfutter auf der [*Miller Ranch]*, um diese zu betreten muss man zu einem Begleiterjäger und den dementsprechenden Dialog wählen, er portet einen in die Ranch.
- Mittlerweile ist Bekannt das sich Begleiterjäger in *[**Logar] [Silberfall]* und *[Kandor]
*befinden.
*
3. Was kann der Begleiter?*
- Du kannst den Begleiter beliebig umbennenen (oben).
- Unten siehst du 4 Buttons.
- Der 1. Button beschwört deinen Begleiter (5Sekunden Castzeit)
- Der 2. Button ruft deinen Begleiter zurück (keine Castzeit)
- Der 3. Button beinhaltet die füttern Funktion, du musst deinen Begleiter füttern um die vollen Funktionen auszunutzen (Futter gibts beim NPC in Logar)
- Der 4. Button lässt deinen Begleiter in die Freiheit zurück.
- *Achtung*, falls du einmal stirbst, senkt sich die Loyalität und die Sättigung des Begleiters!

*4. Wie greift das Pet an?!*
- Das Pet greift von _*selbst *_an und nutzt von _*selbst*_ seine Skills.
- Mein Dino beispielsweise hat mir beim Kampf gg. ein lvl 43 Mob einen Buff gegeben der meine Angriffgeschwindigkeit erhöht.
- Ob das Pet einen Gegner angreift, hängt auch von der Loyalität ab, je mehr, desto öfter greift der Dino an.

*5. Was kann das Pet sonst noch?*
- Beim NPC für Futter etc. gibt es auch _*Werkzeug *_für Bergbau, Kräuterkunde und Holzfällen.
- 1 Davon kann einnmal genutzt werden und kostet 100Gold.
- Die Werkzeuge muss man beim Fenster Produktion einfügen und dann auswählen was das Pet sammeln soll, natürlich kann es nur das sammeln, was seiner Sammelstufe entspricht.
- Beispielsweise am Anfang ist Kräuterkunde auf Stufe 1 wenn man dem Pet ein Werkzeug in die Hand gibt sammelt es pro 1 Werkzeug 1 Mat von z.b. Bergteufelgras.
- Das Leveln der Sammelfertigkeiten dauert etwas ist aber auf Dauer tatsächlich einfacher als Selbst farmen, weil man nebeinbei questen etc. machen kann.

*6. Wie Level ich das Pet hoch?!*
- Leider ist im Moment scheinbar die einzige Möglichkeit das Pet zu leveln die, beim Begleiterjäger NPC Futter zu kaufen.
- Ich bin dabei weitere Möglichkeiten zu suchen allerdings glaube ich, dass es keine andere gibt, vielleicht kommt ja in einem zukünftigen Patch mal was.
*
7. Was habe ich von einem Pet eigentlich?*
- Von einem Pet denkt man erstmals, es sieht nur toll aus und steht in der Gegend herum, falsch gedacht.
- Das Pet hat wie der eigene Charakter Grundattribute (Stärke,Ausdauer etc.), wenn das Pet beschworen wird addieren sich diese Punkte auf eure zusätzlich hinzu.
- Die Grundattribute des Begleiters erreichen höhere Werte beim lvl aufsteigen, sowie beim erhöhen der Loyalität.

*8. Wie steigere Ich Loyalität und Training?*
- Gleiches Spiel wie beim leveln, im Moment leider nur durch Futter erreichbar.

*9. Was gibt es für Eier?
*- Es gibt verschiedene Eierfarben: Weiß,Grün,Blau,Lila und Orange.
- Welches Ei man erhält hängt vom Cavia ab es gibt nicht nur die normalen Cavia's, sondern scheinbar auch eine rare Version, diese ist schwieriger zu fangen, hat aber bessere Eier.
- Alle Eier habe unterschiedliche Attribute, Beispielsweise ein Magier sollte sich ein Pet für Intelligenz besorgen
- Das Pet hat außerdem eine Grundbegabung, davon hängt ab wie leicht es zu trainieren ist, was sich widerum auf die Skills des Begleiters auswirkt

*10. Was bringen die Elemte genau für Attribute?
*Die Elemente und welche stats sie überwiegend geben:
*Wasser:* Weisheit > Intelligenz > Ausdauer
*Licht:* Ausdauer > Stärke > Weisheit
*Erde: *Stärke* > *Ausdauer* > *Geschicklichkeit
*Feuer:* Intelligenz > Weisheit > Ausdauer
*Dunkelheit:* Geschicklichkeit > Stärke > Ausdauer
*Nichts:* Alle gleich
Bei diesem Teil danke an *Headuer* für die Informationen.

Hoffe euch hat der Guide ein wenig weitergeholfen.
Der Guide wird stetig erweitert wenn ich weitere Funktionen herrausfinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade teste Ich wofür Training gut ist.[/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"] Quelle:[Guide]RoM Forum[/font]


----------



## Esperli (4. Juli 2010)

Zum Leveln steht dort ja das man den Begleiter nur durch das teure Futter möglich ist, es ist aber auch möglich den Begleiter durch Verschmelzung mit einem anderen Pet verbessern.
Ein Stufe 3 Pet mit Attribut Licht, lässt sich zum Beispiel mit einem anderen Pet des Attributes Licht und maximal Level 3 kombinieren, es geht auch ein Runengeist, da dieser kein Attribut hat.
Ein Runengeist lässt sich allerdings nur mit anderen Runengeistern verbessern, da man ja attributlose Pets benötigt.


----------



## Selmorphin (4. Juli 2010)

Also zum fangen würde ich sagen:
1 Falle reicht locker... ich find das eine Verschwendung mehrere zu platzieren und da ich immer knapp bei Kasse bin benutze ich nur eine... und das geht sehr einfach:
Cavia erscheint... am besten sofort eine Falle platzieren. Dann um das Vieh herumlaufen, bis es zwischen dir und der Falle ist und dann warten bis es auf die Falle zuläuft. Sollte es auf die Seite laufen, muss man entsprechend reagieren und es abfangen...

So geht das bei mir super, ich habe bisher jedes mit einer einzige Falle gefangen.

MFG Selmo


----------



## Lemmy73 (4. Juli 2010)

Gibt es bei den dingern was zu beachten, oder kann man jedes beliebige nehmen welches die entsprechenden Werte hat?


----------



## Syndry (5. Juli 2010)

Danke für den Super Guide und für die andern Infos, ich hatte das auch noch nicht ganz durchblickt.


----------



## la fraîcheur (5. Juli 2010)

hab auch noch ne frage: wie bekommt das Pet tp? ich denke mir mal durch kö#äm,pfen aber ab wieviel loyalität kämpft des mit und wie lange muss man ungefähr kämpfen es bis es mitkämpft? hab meine mobs "leider" halt in 3sek down


----------



## Lev3lr (5. Juli 2010)

Sorry, aber ich habe nicht ganz kapiert.
Ich habe es nochmal versucht (am nächsten Tag).
Der Typ sagt wir müssen Jägerfallen legen üben, aber es gab keinen button dazu. Wieso? Wo treffe ich diese Cavias wenn nicht auf der Ranche?


----------



## Farodin_ (5. Juli 2010)

beim verschmelzen was ist dort die beste möglichkeit?
ich habe heiliges feuer pet lvl 1ist es jetzt am besten mein pet mit lvl 1 feuer sachen und später lvl 2,lvl3 feuer sacehn zu verschmelzen oder mit elementlosen pets?
und macht es einen unterschied ob ich es mit einem weißen(pets die nicht selten sind) oder mit einem blauen (seltenen) pet verschmelze?


----------



## Mindadar (5. Juli 2010)

Womit füttert man die den?


----------



## Lev3lr (5. Juli 2010)

ich habe jetzt alles gecheckt. Danke an alle.
und an Mindadar: neben dem zurückholen Button ist der Fütttern Button. Du musst aber vorher Futter kaufen.


----------



## Crystalvoyager (6. Juli 2010)

deleted, 2late 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grünhaar (6. Juli 2010)

Grüsse!

Wie fängt man Cavias auf der Ranch:    Ganz einfach, Köder auf den Baumstamm plazieren.

                                                           --  Wenn der Wolf kommt sich neben den Baumstamm stellen und die Falle plazieren

                                                           -- 1-2 Schritte zurück gehen und auf Agro vom Wolf warten.Der Wolf sollte ca auf der Falle stehen. Wolf killen, Cavias is automatisch in der Falle.

Dies geht leider nur auf der Ranch, da hier immer ein Cavia kommt.(Immer die Eier-Quest machen , da hat man eine  Change goldene Eier zu bekommen. Mit den goldenen Eiern kann man 1 mal am Tag die Fallen-Quest starten)


Cavias in freier Wildbahn: Hier ist es reines Glück das mal eins kommt, jeder Mob könnte eins bei sich haben.

                                       Hier muss man dann halt nur etwas schneller sein, wenn eins erscheinen sollte fix die Falle auslösen und wie weiter oben schon beschrieben um das Cavia herum und es in die Falle drängen.

                                       Nach dem der Mob tod ist hat man fast 5Minuten Zeit es in die Falle zu scheuchen. Nach etwas übung hat man aber fast jedes binnen der ersten paar Sekunden.




Futter kaufen oder die Quest auf der Range machen (Milch und Eierquest)


----------



## Esperli (6. Juli 2010)

Also wer das auf der Ranch nicht hinbekommt der muss sich schon sehr dumm anstellen. Dort wird dir alles mitten im Bild angezeigt was man tun muss, einfacher gehts wirklich nicht mehr.
Davon mal abgesehen sollte man die Falle erst stellen wenn der Wolf tot ist, und zwar genau an der Stelle an der er gestorben ist. Das Cavia kehr immer wieder dorthin zurück und fängt sich damit praktisch von alleine. Falle am Sterbeort aufstellen, ein paar Meter weggehen, Cavia kehrt zurück, fertig.

Die besonderen Cavia heißen überigens "Goldenes magisches Cavia", hab schon ein paar gefangen, allerdings konnte ich bisher noch keinen Unterschied zu den anderen Viechern feststellen, da es auch von denen Orange Eier geben kann.


----------



## Kevin Forster (10. Juli 2010)

Youtube - Pet System



  MFG


----------



## Galdera (13. Juli 2010)

Weis den einer was es mit dem Doppel-Modus auf sich hat?


----------



## Shannon16907 (13. Juli 2010)

Galdera schrieb:


> Weis den einer was es mit dem Doppel-Modus auf sich hat?




Du hast 1x 2 Reagenten die du mit deinen Agenten verschmelzen kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pontifexmax (18. Juli 2010)

für alle die nicht so richtig durchblicken mit den Werten möchte ich mal kurz was zu den Pets sagen:

Ein Pet ist erst einmal grundsätzlich ein Buff für euch, d.h. es addiert seine Werte den Euren hinzu.
Da man mit den Talentpunkten des Pets spezielle Eigenschaften oder Verhaltensweisen hinzufügen kann, ist es eine starke Ergänzung für den Spieler. (siehe TP Vergabe im PET Menü)
Gleichzeitig besitzt jedes Pet spezielle Angriffstechniken wie 200 Prozent Kernschaden des Spielers oder 1 Prozent mehr Krit beim Kämpfen. D.h. man kann selbst entscheiden wann man seinen Booster auspacken und nutzen will.

Sollte man das PET einmal nicht benötigen, kann man Ihm Aufgaben übertragen während es eingepackt ist. Bergbau, Kräutersuche oder Holzabbau. Dazu muss man beim Begleiterlehrer entsprechende Materialien kaufen und in den Herstellungsslot packen. (Max 99 auf einmal)
Das Pet arbeitet die dann ab und man kann jeder Zeit ernten.

Sehr wichtig sind die Werte der Pets. Einige wissen bereits das man die speziellen Werte die das Pet hat als Unterstützung bekommt. Es macht also keinen Sinn einem Schurken (Stärke,Ausdauer,Geschicklichkeit) ein Pet mit Intelligenz zu geben.

Nun noch weitere wichtige Werte.

Die Begabung ist der Wert der aussagt wie schnell ein Pet im weiteren Verlauf alles lernt. Also damit wird der Faktor der Entwicklung berechnet.

Die Loyalität sagt aus wie oft Euer Begleiter wirklich selbst angreift oder Euch direkt unterstützt statt nur dumme Sprüche zu machen. Ausserdem ist eine hohe Loyalität nützlich wenn man mal stirbt weil dann der Wert definitiv einige Punkte sinkt und unter 50 wird es schon kritisch mit dem PET. Rechnerich Verhältnis 1:2

TP bekommt man momentan nur durch Verschmelzen mit gleichrangigen oder tieferen Pets der gleichen Elementeklasse. Erfahrung und Begabungswerte genau so.

Zweiter Weg ist das Futter.
Während die Milchkuhaktion eher Ernährungspunkte im Höheren Bereich bringt, ist die Hühneraktion auf ein Futter mit Mischwerten und goldene Eier ausgerichtet. 
Das Geld das Ihr damit verdient könnt Ihr anhand der Verkaufspreise beim Begleitertrainer sehen, wo das Futter auch erhältlich ist.

Goldene Eier momentan im AH ab 40000 - Begleitereier im AH ab 10000 - die Falle kostet 8000 - also man macht so oder so einen Gewinn.
Sollte man goldenen Eier für die Tagesquest verwenden kommen im schlechtesten Fall nur 10000 Gewinn raus (wegen dem gefangenen und dann verkauften PET des Tagesquests)
Eier verfüttern geht auch - wer genug davon hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

So, das wars erst mal


----------



## Mopoleser (20. Juli 2010)

Esperli schrieb:


> Zum Leveln steht dort ja das man den Begleiter nur durch das teure Futter möglich ist, es ist aber auch möglich den Begleiter durch Verschmelzung mit einem anderen Pet verbessern.
> Ein Stufe 3 Pet mit Attribut Licht, lässt sich zum Beispiel mit einem anderen Pet des Attributes Licht und maximal Level 3 kombinieren, es geht auch ein Runengeist, da dieser kein Attribut hat.
> Ein Runengeist lässt sich allerdings nur mit anderen Runengeistern verbessern, da man ja attributlose Pets benötigt.



Du kannst mit einen Runengeist alle verschmelzen und dadurch auch den Level deines Begleiters erhöhen.
Ich mach meistens so,weil die bei mir am ehesten Droppen^^


----------



## öhmkp (21. Juli 2010)

wie füttert man die den?


----------



## Aquamarin (6. August 2010)

Ich habe gehört, man kann dem Pet antworten um so die loyalität zu erhöhen. Stimmt das? Habe noch nie ein Chatfenster oder ähnliches gesehen. Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## Esperli (7. August 2010)

Wenn du dich mit dem Pet unterhalten willst, geschieht das zufällig, das kannst du nicht erzwingen oder ähnliches. Genau wie der Angriff vom Pet ist das ein zufällig. 
Falls das geschieht wird sich ein kleines Chatfenster öffnen in dem eine Frage oder irgendein Kommentar vom Begleiter steht, darunter kannst du per Multiple Choice mit einem Button antworten.
Bei mir hat sich dadurch die Sättigung um 10 erhöht und es ist auch erst einmal vorgekommen, kann daher keine Angaben machen ob man durch die Antworten auch Loyalität oder Training steigern kann.

Achja, bei Fragen a'la "Wie füttert man die denn?" sollte man erstmal den NPC fragen und sich anschließend das Begleitermenü ansehen, auf solche einfachen Sachen kommt man bestimmt auch selber. Auf der Miller Farm stehen ja nun wirklich nicht viele Leute rum. 
Also bitte mehr Ehrgeiz solche Sachen selber herauszufinden.


----------



## Blackmatrix (11. August 2010)

Weiss wer ob es ne liste mit dem ganzen pets gibt?


----------

